# 1969 Custom S Gold Interior Paint ???



## 69 242 GTO (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello To All
The metal portion of my dash and pillar trim need repainting in the original low gloss gold color while I have the windows out.
Does someone have a lead on the correct code or vendor with the correct color and code.
I've looked at Ames but their paint is for vinyl and plastic so I don't think that will work well on metal.
I'm looking at OER paint but not sure what color is correct.
SEM has some gold but not sure which one would match.
If anyone has pics of what you used that would be awesome.
Redoing the interior, headliner, carpet, seats, pkg. shelf and hopefully paint.
Thanks


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

According to my book interior colors for 252 trim:

Semi gloss Medium Gold: DuPont 9594L, Ditzler 23160, Rinshed-Mason 169C75

Zero gloss Dark Gold: DuPont 9583L, Ditzler 23143, Rinshed-Mason 169C77


----------



## 69 242 GTO (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks for the codes, I will take a look at those.


----------

